# Dolby Vision streaming



## JackF (Jan 6, 2017)

Can my Bolt+ _*stream *_Dolby Vision encoded content from, say, VuDu?


----------



## cybergrimes (Jun 15, 2015)

Nope the Bolt doesn't do any HDR or even 4K resolution for that matter.

It will never do Dolby Vision though because that requires a specific chip set.

VUDU UHD - Compatible Devices List


----------



## JackF (Jan 6, 2017)

cybergrimes said:


> Nope the Bolt doesn't do any HDR or even 4K resolution for that matter.
> 
> It will never do Dolby Vision though because that requires a specific chip set.
> 
> VUDU UHD - Compatible Devices List


Yes, for devices that will display DV encoded discs a chip is required. I'm not sure for STREAMING from the Internet. I'm pretty sure the top tier Rokus don't have a DV chip in them but can stream Dolby Vision media. (But I could be wrong.)


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

As of right now Vudu DV is only supported with there software on certain TV's. No Streaming Devices. Most likely the bolt when Vudu gets off it's ass will support UHD and HDR10 from Vudu


----------



## cybergrimes (Jun 15, 2015)

JackF said:


> Yes, for devices that will display DV encoded discs a chip is required. I'm not sure for STREAMING from the Internet. I'm pretty sure the top tier Rokus don't have a DV chip in them but can stream Dolby Vision media. (But I could be wrong.)


Hmm, okay maybe there is no DV chip per se but here's Vizio CTO talking about building DV into there sets. A lot of what he talks about is the processing required to display the image but in the last paragraph he does say:


> most sources could receive a software update to send the DV content over HDMI (passing it to the display)... even if that source is HDMI 1.4. However it is VERY unlikely the processing power would exist in existing devices so a hardware update is likely needed (even though the processing power is significantly less than what we do on the display side). The reason for this is that the source device needs to combine the augmentation and base layer in real time before sending over HDMI.


I just don't think we'll see DV in the Bolt line. Maybe HDR10 if TiVo decides it's important to their product lineup. Hard to imagine they ignore it forever... Also can confirm the Roku line is HDR10 only. I purchased a Premiere+ briefly to use with my Vizio P series.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

I doubt right now HDR10 apps have anything to do with Tivo.. Amazon, Netflix and Vudu are very slow and picky about which devices are getting that support right now. The PS4 Pro is still waiting on Amazon 4K apps/Vudu and Netflix HDR support. The Xbox one S just got Vudu UHD and Amazon UHD


----------



## JackF (Jan 6, 2017)

compnurd said:


> As of right now Vudu DV is only supported with there software on certain TV's. No Streaming Devices. Most likely the bolt when Vudu gets off it's ass will support UHD and HDR10 from Vudu


Thank you for your reply..., and understanding my question.


----------



## JackF (Jan 6, 2017)

compnurd said:


> I doubt right now HDR10 apps have anything to do with Tivo.. Amazon, Netflix and Vudu are very slow and picky about which devices are getting that support right now. The PS4 Pro is still waiting on Amazon 4K apps/Vudu and Netflix HDR support. The Xbox one S just got Vudu UHD and Amazon UHD


Yeah, I just saw that on my Xbox however Amazon doesn't make UHD/HDR material very evident if at all. Netflix is the best in this regard though there are differences between Xbox One S's Netflix app versus the Bolt+'s.

BTW, I finally got my free copy of a Dolby Vision encoded version of *Mad Max: Fury Road* to be displayed using my TV's Vudu's app and however jaded I may be, I must say that it looks stunning.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

JackF said:


> Yeah, I just saw that on my Xbox however Amazon doesn't make UHD/HDR material very evident if at all. Netflix is the best in this regard though there are differences between Xbox One S's Netflix app versus the Bolt+'s.
> 
> BTW, I finally got my free copy of a Dolby Vision encoded version of *Mad Max: Fury Road* to be displayed using my TV's Vudu's app and however jaded I may be, I must say that it looks stunning.


No on Amazon you have to dig for the 4K shows... Although on my 2015 Samsung TV they just updated the app so the HDR badge is more visible but it is only on there shows right now

There is differences between the Netflix App on my TV/PS4 Pro and Tivo also.. Even between the Vudu app on my TV and PS4.. These guys suck at consistency

There was talk in the Vudu forums that a UHD app coming to Tivo was coming soon.. But they just started to support devices other than Roku and Vizio... The LG Line and 2016 Samsung TV apps just got released


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

cybergrimes said:


> Nope the Bolt doesn't do any HDR or even 4K resolution for that matter.
> 
> It will never do Dolby Vision though because that requires a specific chip set.
> 
> VUDU UHD - Compatible Devices List


I thought the Bolt did Netflix 4k, just not HDR?


----------



## cybergrimes (Jun 15, 2015)

lujan said:


> I thought the Bolt did Netflix 4k, just not HDR?


Poorly worded, I was talking about Vudu only


----------

